# Re-badged Costco HID by late November - Announcement Post Made!



## mtbkndad (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re-badged Costco HID by late November - Now HF HID*

I just thought I would let everybody know that a re-badged Costco HID will be avialable by late November. Due to non-disclosure agreements between the manufacturer and the distributor, the manufacturer cannot say who the new distributor will be or the profit margins that distributor will be targeting (i.e. what the target retail price will be.)

I can say that I have been told the hinge has been re-designed.

This is ALL the manufacturer can say until the lights are on the market again. 
I got specific permision directly from the manufacturer to make this general announcement.

It should give everybody that wanted a Costco HID and could not get one hope.

Something else I can say, because it is already public record, is that Wendy posted on this forum in the past that Costco sold the lights at their cost. That certainly is not likely to happen again. However, most of the people that I know that have Costco HID's, myself included, would say they are easily worth more then the price Costco sold them for.


I hope this is a bit of good news and the distributor gets these lights out by their target date, just in time for the Christmas excuse for buying new lights season. 

Take Care All,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## James S (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*



> in the past that Costco sold the lights at their cost. That certainly is not likely to happen again



Man, it's just like the drug trade  Give them the first hit for cheap or free and then raise the price! Well it worked, cause I'll be watching for these to arrive on the alternative coast from where they were


----------



## StuGatz (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Thanks for the heads up.

Target retail price...Target market...Target date...

mtbkndad, are these hints as to the distributor??? 

All the best,

Stuart


----------



## mtbkndad (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Sorry for the confusion, but that is not a hint.
It was my way of condensing a rather long explanation as to why the distributor could not be revealed. I was not told who the distributor will be. Also, the actual correspondence did not leave out the possibliity that the distributor is not the same as the retailer.

What was clear is-

1. I do not believe the even manufacturer knows exactly what these will retail for at this point.
2. As soon as these are in the retail channel I will be informed of the name and locations so I can pass this information on to everybody.

Once again I apologize for any possible mis-understanding using the word target may have had.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## James S (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Target wouldn't be a bad target  I can go there... we can't wait for you to let us know


----------



## thorsider (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Hi, anyone can post again this manufacturer site?
THanks!


----------



## StuGatz (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

mtbkndad,

I didn't intend to infer that you were unclear or coy. Just joking with you a bit. Thanks again for the heads up. 

It is interesting and good that these lights are becoming more prevalent, etc. And it would be nice if the price ends up being similar as the Costco price.

Take care,

Stuart


----------



## Trashman (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Seems like an item one would find at Pep Boys or Kragen. Those're my guesses.

Edit: Forgot to mention Sears! Another possibility.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

It's nice to know that the product re-launch will include an improved hinge. I've seen too many "new and improved" products that are anything but. Kudos to them for listening to the users.


----------



## Zippy (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Sweet. I will be watching this thread closely...


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Anyone have a personal opinion between the 15Mcp Thor and the old 35wHID? 

My last big light was a Coleman 1.5Mcp 100watt with a rather large reflector that had a knurled focusing knob directly behind the bulb.

I'm ready for my next light and wondering if I should wait for the HID. Size of the reflector is not an issue, if I can lug it out of the car, that's good enough.


----------



## mckevin (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Wait, or (has to be said) buy 'em both... :devil:



Kwizatz Haderach said:


> Anyone have a personal opinion between the 15Mcp Thor and the old 35wHID?
> 
> My last big light was a Coleman 1.5Mcp 100watt with a rather large reflector that had a knurled focusing knob directly behind the bulb.
> 
> I'm ready for my next light and wondering if I should wait for the HID. Size of the reflector is not an issue, if I can lug it out of the car, that's good enough.


----------



## mtbkndad (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Mckevin's second statement is my advice too.  
The Costco HID has a whiter and more intense beam and there are times that is very desirable. The 15 MCP Thor turns on instantly and is not that much less powerful. In some circumstances the more yellow beam of the 15 MCP Thor will be very desireable. Not only that, but the 15 MCP Thor is inexpenxive and available now. There are still numerous ?'s that have to be answered about the Re-Badged Costco HID.

Who will be selling them?
Will they meet their target date?
What will the price be?

PLus it is always good to have a backup.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Greetings Sir Daniel! If it happens to be in your area first before up here, could I incite you to do as was done with the Costco HID?


----------



## mtbkndad (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

CHC, 
That depends, as you know, last time I delivered 4 up north personally on my birthday.
I call that my roughly $500, 1000 mile, birthday trip to get a really nice free $30 .5 watt flashlight. But I am not a flashaholic   . I lucked out as one of the members up there gave me one model so I could choose the other and then my daughter that prepped the Chinese Chicken Salad for me could choose the one she wanted. So the trip only cost me around $250 a light. See that is definitely not a flashaholic 
 . The reason for the extra miles was my friend Yutaka and I also drove to the world headquarters of AmondoTech  , Apple Computer, Yahoo, Ebay, Google, Adobe, Oracle, and that little city known as the Cisco Complex just for the fun of it on one day. We also went up to the San Fransisco bay another day. How long do cars last driving through San Fransisco daily?
About a month? :duck:

Your group up there is a blast to hang out with so it would be tempting, but I probably won't have the funds for a trip like that in the real near future.

However, if you mean pick some up and ship them up yes.
I think these will probably be marketed better this time or hopefully at least more universally available.

We will soon see.

Take Care,
Daniel
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## senecaripple (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

maybe they'll even come to the east coast. there's 3 cosco's within a 50 mile range that i know of!


----------



## Darell (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*



mtbkndad said:


> How long do cars last driving through San Fransisco daily?
> About a month? :duck:


Approximately forever - provided they're electric and don't rely on internal combustion, a transmission or traditional brakes. But I digress...


----------



## Christoph (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

 



Darell said:


> But I digress...


----------



## mtbkndad (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*



Darell said:


> Approximately forever - provided they're electric and don't rely on internal combustion, a transmission or traditional brakes. But I digress...




Darrel,
I busted up laughing when I read your post. :laughing::laughing::laughing: I asked a friend who drives up to San Fransisco regularly what she does. Her answer was "I am not crazy, I find a place to park for the duration of my trip and use the the trollies and other transit opitons, anything but my car." :hahaha::hahaha::hahaha:

Take Care,
Daniel 
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## elgarak (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Anything new on this rebadged Costco-HID light? Can the distributor been named? Price?


----------



## nc987 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Yes any update? Im anxiously awaiting this light.


----------



## FLHunter3006 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Sorry guys.....

But what is a Costco HID?


----------



## mtbkndad (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

The manufacturer is at a big trade show this week. They won't be back till next week. I can ask about getting more information then.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## elgarak (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*


----------



## Xzn (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Any news if Costco has restocked it yet? 

And while we're on topic, do they have any regular 10 mil cp lights?


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

'Wonder if the manufacturer will be at SHOT?

If they have the smaller version, that would also be of interest.


----------



## mtbkndad (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

I told them about SHOT and the fact that the lights they make would be much better recieved at SHOT then SEMA a couple of months before SEMA. They are first and foremost an Auto Accessory company so the "higher ups" were not willing to give a firm answer. They did go to SEMA since that show covers their core market.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Scott Packard (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

I checked out the Alhambra Costco today. Last month they had the 3-pack Luxeon LED, now that's gone from the shelves. They have a combo set of Maglites, the 15MCP Thor, a pair of emergency flashlights, a fluorescent lantern, and I think that's it. Plenty of room for a high-end HID, IMO.


----------



## CLHC (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

It's late November—well near late November that is! Any word as to this soon-to-be released HID?


----------



## RDavid (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

I can't wait.


----------



## mtbkndad (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

I just checked my posts and realized I never mentioned they are on the boat.
They left port in China about a week and a half ago. At that time the manufacturer said they estimate 4 to 5 weeks. They still have not gotten a clearance to let me know who will be selling these.
I just sent an email to the manufacturer very early this morning so If I get any new information I will let you know.

Take Care,
mtbkndad


----------



## nc987 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

I would think that a price would have been set on this item at this point? Any ideas?


----------



## 3rd_shift (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

One would think that this already designed and ready to roll product would be available in time for Christmas. :santa:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Oh please let it be Sams Club, PLEASE!!!!

I'll buy em up, and keep em all to my self and summon the demons with them!!! :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: 

-PSM


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Anyone knows if they will hit Texas? For whom is the shipment? Costco?


----------



## mtbkndad (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*



nc987 said:


> I would think that a price would have been set on this item at this point? Any ideas?



The distributor has a price, but they have not confirmed with the manufacturer exactly what that price will be. I was told as soon as they get a confirmation and go ahead they will let me know.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Cool! Still Keeping My Eyes On This One!


----------



## BassKozz (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

 

Any updates on this ?
I am looking for a reason to cancel my "Hammacher Schlemmer" order of the "Worlds Brightest Flashlight" :candle: 
[See this post: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=99689]


----------



## metalhed (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*




Any updates?


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

The distributor is Harbor Freight. I was just told this morning. They would not tell the manufacuter the price so the manufacturer gave me the product number and I did an item search. I hope you all like Orange. The price is $129.95. Since the manufacturer did not tell me this price, I felt I could share it as soon as I found it. 

Harbor Freight $129.95.

Go to Harbor Freight and put in item # 93175

http://www.harborfreight.com

Take Care & Merry Christmas,

mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Warhoggie (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Thanks man! Harbor Freight is just around the corner for me!





mtbkndad said:


> The distributor is Harbor Freight. I was just told this morning. They would not tell the manufacuter the price so the manufacturer gave me the product number and I did an item search. I hope you all like Orange. The price is $129.95. Since the manufacturer did not tell me this price, I felt I could share it as soon as I found it.
> 
> Harbor Freight $129.95.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

Warhoggie,

Which Harbor Freight do you go to? I go to the one near Hasting Ranch.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

I just called my Harbor Freight. The number does not come in the store system.
The person on the phone said it may be a web only item as they do not carry everything that is on the web site.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## RalphRussell (Dec 5, 2005)

No hesitation here, I just ordered one on-line. I will post my experience as it unfolds. Price was 129.99 with shipping at 8.99. The checkout process told me it will take 10 to 14 days to get here.


----------



## Lunarmodule (Dec 5, 2005)

_*ORANGE!?! YIKES!!!

*_Very fugly but an awesome performer and a $teal


----------



## Lando (Dec 5, 2005)

strap a siren and some wheels on it and you have a fire engine :devil: 

think the Costco one was a bit cheaper right?

I want one but I don't live in the US :mecry:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 5, 2005)

Woohoo!!! After seeing those in action at the CPF get-together I didn't think I'd be able to get one, but lo and behold...

_We have received your order, it was placed on : 12/05/2005. Please keep your Internet Order ID Number as a reference if you need to call us about your order.

Thanks again for shopping with us.

Harbor Freight Tools
3491 Mission Oaks Blvd.
Camarillo, CA 93011
Phone: (800)423-2567, Fax: (800)905-5220 _

Thanks for the xMas Present... I knew I'd have something illuminous under the tree 

EDIT: *BTW How many LUMENS are these 35w HiDs out the front??*
.


----------



## BassKozz (Dec 5, 2005)

How much brighter is this then the Thor currently sold at Costco (Seen here)?

This one is only 10million CP compared to 15million CP, and it's $100 more ... am I missing something:thinking: 

Thanks,
-BassKozz


----------



## JimH (Dec 5, 2005)

That may just be the internet price. Price at your local Harbor Freight may differ - sometimes higher, somtimes lower. You are, however, always at liberty to order from the site and pay the freight.


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 5, 2005)

BassKozz said:


> How much brighter is this then the Thor currently sold at Costco (Seen here)?
> 
> This one is only 10million CP compared to 15million CP, and it's $100 more ... am I missing something:thinking:
> 
> ...




The Costco HID is significantly brighter and has close to twice the run time.
I have a 15 MCP Thor, two 10 MCP Thors, and Two Costco HID's.
The 15 MCP Thor is very nice for the price, but it just cannot compete with the Costco /Harbor Freight HID for sheer blinding bright light output and throw.

This does not show throw but is a good demonstration of the relative light intensities of the 4 lights. This was before I got my second Costco HID.








Right to left- 2 10MCP Thor's, 15 MCP Thor, Costco HID

An equal amount of water was pouring on each light.
I did lux reading at 43 feet a while back and I think I posted them in the Costco HID forum some time ago.


Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 5, 2005)

Hmmm... orange... fits right in at Harbor Freight!


----------



## BassKozz (Dec 5, 2005)

mtbkndad,
Thanks for bringing me up to speed on this(I was in the dark:candle: ), and the picture was great. There are no  HARBOR FREIGHT's in MA :mecry: ...

I've heard there is a way to convert the Thor15CP into a HID light, and it's somewhere on this forum, time to go searching 

Thanks again,
-BassKozz


----------



## JimH (Dec 5, 2005)

BassKozz said:


> I've heard there is a way to convert the Thor15CP into a HID light



If you really want to convert a Thor15CP into a HID light, the cheapest way to do it is to buy one of the new HID lights from Harbor Freight, tear it apart, and use those parts for your mod.


----------



## Warhoggie (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Re-badged Costco HID by late November*

I go to the one in Pasadena, by foothill Blvd.





mtbkndad said:


> Warhoggie,
> 
> Which Harbor Freight do you go to? I go to the one near Hasting Ranch.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 5, 2005)

BassKozz said:


> mtbkndad,
> Thanks for bringing me up to speed on this(I was in the dark:candle: ), and the picture was great. There are no  HARBOR FREIGHT's in MA :mecry: ...
> 
> I've heard there is a way to convert the Thor15CP into a HID light, and it's somewhere on this forum, time to go searching
> ...



You are welcome,

Right now I believe these are internet only purchases and RalphRussel was only charged 8.99 shipping which is very reasonable for such a large package.
His location is listed as Minnesota.

Treat yourself you will be amazed when it gets dark and you turn it on.
Plus the new Orange color will enable you to walk in the dark when it is off.
  

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Trashman (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd like to hear about the "new and improved" door hinge. Looks the same in the picture, but it's too small to really tell.


----------



## RalphRussell (Dec 5, 2005)

When I get mine AND if I have time AND if someone else doesn't do it first, I'll post some closeup pictures of it including the infamous "hinge".


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 5, 2005)

RalphRussell,

That will be very appreciated, I was thinking like Trashman.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Dec 5, 2005)

Quick question. . .Is this the same as the CostcoHID but only slight body/hinge improvement? What I'm curiuos about is—Same HID lamp, light output? Please advise. . .


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes, that is what I have been told all along.

This is the same light only ORANGE and with an improved hinge.

Remember, the manufacturer warned that we would never see the Costco HID price again because Costco sold them at cost. Harbor Freight is still selling these at a very nice price and seems to be offering reasonable shipping with them too.

Take Care, 
mtbkndad :wave:

Added Section-
Maybe the hinge improvement is that half it it is ORANGE!!!


----------



## BassKozz (Dec 5, 2005)

mtbkndad said:


> Remember, the manufacturer warned that we would never see the Costco HID price again because Costco sold them at cost.


 
If you don't mind me asking, what price were they selling at Costco before they sold out ?

(This was before my time here at these forums, otherwise I'd have been all over that )

Thanks,
-BassKozz


----------



## cognitivefun (Dec 5, 2005)

1. What advantage do these have over Thors?

2. What is the runtime?


----------



## CLHC (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the reclarification Dan!—To bad you missed the get together we had this past Saturday. Maybe on the next go round when you're up here once and again. There were about five (5) CostcoHIDs. . .


----------



## CLHC (Dec 5, 2005)

CostcoHIDs were going for $75.00. . .He he he. . .


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 5, 2005)

BassKozz said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what price were they selling at Costco before they sold out ?
> 
> (This was before my time here at these forums, otherwise I'd have been all over that )
> 
> ...




They were $75.85 and only available for the most part in So. Cal.. When they did not sell fast enough they were shuffled to a few more stores. I purchased around 13 or 14 and shipped them to different CPF members, I believe Mr. Ted Bear shipped around 40, yaesumofo shipped a good number too.

I know that after I checked them and reboxed them and took them to the shipping center and had them put the boxed Costco HID's into larger boxes with packing peanuts, and factored in Paypal fees & CA sales tax, the total came to around $125 to $135 range depending on where they shipped to.

The one person I shipped one to in Canada had to pay an additional $50 broker fee to UPS.

I shipped everything at my cost. A few CPF members added a little extra as a thank you.

So $129.99 + approximately $9 shipping really is very reasonable.
The lucky ones were the ones who ordered and went to the Northern California CPF get together at AmondoTech. I was going there anyway and took them up free so they got the $75.85 + CA sales tax. 4 CPF members took me up on that offer.

Also, you need to remember that was Costco's cost based on around 1008 units ordered. Harbor Freight's cost could be considerably more if their order was smaller.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Dec 5, 2005)

cognitivefun said:


> 1. What advantage do these have over Thors? 2. What is the runtime?



Take a look at post #50 [page 2] by mtbkndad in this thread if you haven't done so already.


----------



## BassKozz (Dec 5, 2005)

mtbkndad said:


> They were $75.85 and only available for the most part in So. Cal.. When they did not sell fast enough they were shuffled to a few more stores. I purchased around 13 or 14 and shipped them to different CPF members, I believe Mr. Ted Bear shipped around 40, yaesumofo shipped a good number too.
> 
> I know that after I checked them and reboxed them and took them to the shipping center and had them put the boxed Costco HID's into larger boxes with packing peanuts, and factored in Paypal fees & CA sales tax, the total came to around $125 to $135 range depending on where they shipped to.
> 
> ...


 

Cool...
Thanks:wave:


----------



## BassKozz (Dec 5, 2005)

cass schrabeck pointed something out to me via PM, that seem's *VERY* Odd:thinking: ...

On the product page at harborfreight.com it lists this spotlight as having 10Million CP, yet the Product manual ( also found on harborfreight.com's product page) specifically says 30Million CP...

Now why would a vendor reduce the listed amount of CP this spotlight has (by any number let alone *20Million*)?:shrug: 

It's almost as if they don't want to sell these 

-BassKozz


----------



## CLHC (Dec 5, 2005)

A carry-over or typo?


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 5, 2005)

MCP numbers are very dubious.

My daughter's 3 MCP Dorcy holds it's own against a 10 MCP Thor.
It is not as bright, but at 43 feet it's lux rating was around 1000 if I remember correctly while the 10 MCP Thor's were in the 1400's.

In Thor terms or equivalents the Harbor Freight HID would be in the 25 to 30 THORMCP range.

I already wrote the manufacturer and told them Harbor Freight has done a terrible job of writing this light up.

A few things could have happened.

1. The person resposible for the web page just thought it was "another" 10 MCP light.
2. Harbor Freight either did not believe the manufacturer's claims or thought 30 MCP was a typo.
3. Variation of 2 - Harbor Freight is purposely understating the MCP of the light for reasons known only to them. One could be unfamiliarity with HID, after all the 10 MCP Thor has a 100 watt bulb. How in the world will this measely 35 Watt HID thingymagig put out more then the 100 watt bulb of a Thor? 
Many people still think like this.


4. One last possibility is that they are in stock and the web page is not finalized and we are entering and buying through a back door since this light does not display on the Spotlight pages or by key word searches yet.



All of these are my speculation. I personally think if Harbor Freight has sold Thors or similar lights in the past, 1 would be most likely.
Then probably number 4 if they are putting these into an email Christmas promotion or something.

But once again this is just MY SPECULATION as I pass the time since I was real sick today and could not work.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Kevlarman (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey guys, don't forget to apply a coupon code if you order from the harborfreight.com website!

http://www.billt.com/harborfreight.htm

I used the one for $5 plus a free attache case!

EDIT: just ordered, and my total was $144.70, which includes $8.99 for shipping, and $10.72 California sales tax, minus the $5 coupon.


----------



## Darell (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey... stuff goes on sale at HF all the time. Patience may pay.


----------



## Warhoggie (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks Kevlarman! Good find! :goodjob: 





Kevlarman said:


> Hey guys, don't forget to apply a coupon code if you order from the harborfreight.com website!
> 
> http://www.billt.com/harborfreight.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## cobb (Dec 6, 2005)

I would guess to buy a halogen HID replacement/upgrade bulb and matching ballast? Dont they use h3 or h4 bulbs? Ive seen hid bulbs to replace those online for a hundred bucks each, then anotehr hundred for the ballast. 



JimH said:


> If you really want to convert a Thor15CP into a HID light, the cheapest way to do it is to buy one of the new HID lights from Harbor Freight, tear it apart, and use those parts for your mod.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 6, 2005)

I would like to see a comparison between this HID and the Havis-Shields 35W HID.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 6, 2005)

cobb said:


> I've seen HID bulbs to replace those online for a hundred bucks each, then another hundred for the ballast.



You're right about that part! Then the whole project goes up in price!


----------



## moonkat (Dec 7, 2005)

MTBKNDAD,
Thanks for the heads-up !
I've been wanting an HID and just ordered from HF.
BTW, I've also started a collection of cheap spots - Thor 10 & 15M @ a compact 3Mcp for my daughter.
This will be the next best thing to the 1MW Xenon Arc Lamp.

BTW used the $5 off + free 23" duffell bag. Tnx!

Newbie in mid-Sept, now a flashoholic.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 7, 2005)

moonkat said:


> MTBKNDAD,
> Thanks for the heads-up !
> I've been wanting an HID and just ordered from HF.
> BTW, I've also started a collection of cheap spots - Thor 10 & 15M @ a compact 3Mcp for my daughter.
> ...



What is the compact 3MCP you bought? I picked up a Dorcy tonight, it's not that compact, but reasonable I guess.


----------



## lazer3054 (Dec 7, 2005)

Harbor Freight has the 35 HID for $125 get one while they last.


----------



## lazer3054 (Dec 7, 2005)

I paid about $135 on ebay for 35 watt a HID lamp and a ballast. Now you can get the whole thing from Harbor Feight with the battery charger and case. looks like the old costco but its yellow now. For $125 plus shipping


----------



## lazer3054 (Dec 7, 2005)

I just got the brightstar 24 watt HID almost as bright as the HF or costco HID but just a little bigger than a Mag 3-D has a 5200ma L-ion battery runs for about 2 hours luging around the costco HID is like walking around with a garden tractor battery


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 8, 2005)

lazer3054 said:


> I just got the brightstar 24 watt HID almost as bright as the HF or costco HID but just a little bigger than a Mag 3-D has a 5200ma L-ion battery runs for about 2 hours luging around the costco HID is like walking around with a garden tractor battery




I am just curious, do you own a Costco HID or Harbor Freight HID?
If so I would love to see some good distance beam shots of both.
Shots that show the 24 Watt Brightstar with it's roughly 2 1/2 inch reflector being almost as bright in throw and overall light as the now Harbor Freight 35 watt HID with it 9" reflector.
I know the Brightstar has a parabollic reflector and properly focused that will help it's throw. I would like to see it best or come close to a Harbor Freight HID in throw and overall light at the same time with the same camera settings.
How much did you pay for the brightstar 24 watt HID?
Unless I am mistaken, the last time I checked they were a little more then $129.95. 

I am not trying to be contrary, the Brightstar is a very nice light.
I would just like to see a demonstration of what you are talking about.


Lugging the Costco or Harbor Freight HID's isn't that bad. This last summer I went on a 40 minute to 1 hour hike carrying two.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Carbonium (Dec 8, 2005)

I have 2 costco HID's and 2 brightstars. 

The Costco HID's throw at least twice as far but they are a pain to carry around. The Costco's shoot a needle into the sky that will attract people like fly's and are simply awesome for $75. Once I turned on my Costco HID I never used my 15 mill thor again. The difference is night and day. No comparison. Do not hesitate to buy one for any price close to $75. If my Costco's broke I would run out and buy 2 of the harbor freight's for $130 in a heartbeat. Even at $130 they are a steal. My Kids and I have gone night diving and night body boarding using the Costco's to light the water. We can spot the eyes of Coyote's in the desert from 2-5 miles away. We take them on our Quads when we travel the desert at night. If you shine them into the air moths will be attracted. If you can "keep" the beam locked on a moth from 100 feet away it will crash to the ground every time. 


The brightstars are great for walking around, Camping, finding your dogs, carrying on our ATV's. I'll always keep one in my car or while boating. They make a great weapon as you can completely blind someone at night. Then turn it off then bonk them over the head. They are also bright enough to melt a 55 gallon 1.1 mil black garbage bag at a foot away in a just seconds. The Costco HID's won't do this. The Brightstars are over $200 with shipping.

If I could only have one it would be the Costco or Harbor freight HID simply for the fun factor. The brightstar will probably see much more use as they are about the weight of a Mag 4d. The Costco hands down win the throw contest but they are a pain to carry around.


----------



## Xenon (Dec 8, 2005)

Carbonium, possible to provide beamshots of your Costco HID up against the Brightstar 24w? I tot the Brightstars we had already throws very far, the costco throws twice as far? Gosh!


----------



## Trashman (Dec 8, 2005)

With a reflector the size of the Costco's, it should throw twice as far! I think if the the Costco and the Brightstar were both 24w HID lights, with it's reflector, the Costco would still throw twice as far.


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 8, 2005)

Carbonium, 

Thank you for your post. Your descriptions make perfect sense to me and are what I would expect from each of these lights.
One CPF member that owns a Costco HID and a Maxabeam
was comaring them a while back. If I remember correctly, The Costco HID compared very well for throw and even bested it for it's overall light output and throw at the same time combination. Of course the opposite is true to if you want minimal spill and minimal size, the focused Maxabeam was much more efficient.

Your detailed descriptions were very helpful and even gave me some more ideas of diffferent things to do with the Costco HID's. 

Take Care,
mtbindad :wave:


----------



## moonkat (Dec 8, 2005)

InfidelCastro,
Do not recall the brand of my 3Mcp spot but it is not Dorcy and was purchased from Tractor Supply Co for about $23 sale from $30.

It's about half the bulk of the Thor 10 Mcp and a third the weight.

I'd provide photo but I'm not near it.


----------



## Kevlarman (Dec 8, 2005)

Got my HID light from Harbor Freight today!

I'll try to post some beamshots later!


----------



## jayflash (Dec 8, 2005)

OK, Kevlarman, it's later...but not much  I'll be looking forward to your shots because I ordered my first HID from HF on Monday. This will be my third "Christmas" in a row that Santa brought me a spot light. Whoo hoo I kin tardly wate.


----------



## Mase_ (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey guys, I've been lurking this site for a few months...especially this particular thread ever since I missed out on the Costco HID.

I also received the "Chicago Tools" HID today! It came in a huge Chinese pictureless cardboard box and inside was the light, 2 styrofoam supports and the strap. Inside the light were all the accessories. This thing is bigger than I thought! I used to think my Thor 10M was big. It doesn't match the pic on harborfreight.com

Surprisingly, it charged up in less than 30mins. Must've came with a slight charge from the factory. It's also housed in bright orange unlike the grey Costco HID.






















Does anyone really need beamshots? I imagine it's the same as the Costco HID.


----------



## PGP (Dec 8, 2005)

I would have to agree with Carbonium. I do not have a HF 35W HID YET, but I dont think that my brightstar 24W HID has even as much throw as my Costco Thor 15 Mcp. That big reflector was made for throw. But for carrying around I would probably use the Brightstar as my first choice since is at least 4 times lighter.

Patrick


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the PIX mase!!

Could you get some close ups of the door and hinges on the Harbor HID???

Thanx,
PSM


----------



## Kevlarman (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## Mase_ (Dec 8, 2005)

Hinge pics, as requested:











And a bulb shot:


----------



## Kevlarman (Dec 8, 2005)

Mase, I just noticed that you're in the Edwards AFB area.... I'm in Lancaster!!


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 8, 2005)

Mase,
Those are nice shots. Is there any way to get a photo of the inside of the case behind the hinge. That is where it would most need to be improved. Several of the Costco HID's I checked were cracked in the body around the hinge.



Warhoggie
We shop at the same Harbor Freight.
CHC
The get together looked great. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Trashman (Dec 9, 2005)

I usually shop at the Harbor Freight in Upland, but I always drive by the one you guys shop at. I do shop at the Whole foods across the street from that HF quite often, though! There is a restaurant right up the street from there called the Shogun that I just love! That's my families usual New Year's Eve dinner spot. (I go there at other times, too!) I recommend it highly, although I suspect it's very likely that you're already familiar with it!


----------



## Mase_ (Dec 9, 2005)

Behind the hinge pics, as requested.

Door hinge:





Latch hinge:





The battery bracket seems to be a little bigger than the case. Therefore causing a little deformity in the plastic.

If you look closely at the door hinge, there seems to already be 2 light spots of fatigue in the plastic:





And kevlarman, I checked the HF in Lancaster...they dont' carry it sadly. Go outside and face north east. I'll flash the Chicago HID in the sky and you tell me if you can see it! ha ha. We're probably less than 15 miles away from each other. If you ever see me on the road, I'm one of those guys that fitted his headlights and foglights with HID and all signal/brake lights with LED.:candle:


----------



## Kevlarman (Dec 9, 2005)

Lol, signalling with HID lights... thats even better than walkie-talkies!


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 9, 2005)

Mase,

Thank you very much. What the manufacturer ended up doing is fixing the latch not the hinge. :hairpull:

My contact with the manufacturer had never seen it and was just told by engineers that it was fixed. Just be very careful when charging the light.
I will write the manufacturer tonight.

Trashman,

I will check Shogun out, I live west of Pasadena and generally only come over this way when going to Rockler or HF. When the kids were younger we took them to Chuckie Cheese.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Dec 9, 2005)

WHOA! I like the color! HiViz. . .

Hey Mtbkndad! Just a slight deviancy here. . .Will be sure to give you an advanced head's-up on the next go round if you plan on headed north again. Besides the loads of illuminating devices at CromagNet's, at one point when I asked to see JimH 's MT UTX70, seems like everyone in the room took out his knife at once! He he he. . .I know you're into edged tools too! Flashlights & Blades!

Catch you later!


----------



## Kevlarman (Dec 9, 2005)

Just some quick beamshots... I didn't feel like standing out in the cold trying to perfect my camera technique!









HF HID on the left (white beam)
Thor 15 million CP on the right (yellow)
I brought my Mag85 outside as well, but it just couldn't compete with these spotlights!


----------



## Lando (Dec 9, 2005)

mtbkndad said:


> Lugging the Costco or Harbor Freight HID's isn't that bad. This last summer I went on a 40 minute to 1 hour hike carrying two.
> 
> Take Care,
> mtbkndad :wave:


 
yeah you would need 2 just to keep yourself balanced :hahaha:


----------



## Lunarmodule (Dec 9, 2005)

InfidelCastro said:


> I would like to see a comparison between this HID and the Havis-Shields 35W HID.



I have both and did a very brief comparison between the H-S and the Costco. Simply, the huge 9" reflector and excellent D2S bulb in the Costco gave it an edge overall, producing a much wider beam with better dispersion. The H-S advantage is it has a much more concentrated spot, reaching as far as the Costco but providing a larger diameter usable spot at extreme ranges (1/4 mile or greater). You almost have to have binoculars (at night!) to appreciate the difference. They produce equal volumes of light, share the same bulb (D2S), but differ in reflector size (9" vs 5") so have different beam characteristics. The Costco is more of a flood beam WITH outrageous throw and the HS is more of a pure spot, fairly large center area. That said, indoors with a ceiling bounce test, they are pretty equal and far superior to any incan competetor. The other difference to consider is the Costco is a great all-around utility light, but the H-S HID is built to withstand a nuclear exchange: it is unmatched in ruggedness of design. Also totally waterproof and made to survive long drops onto hard surfaces. Its an amazing value and performer, close to the Acro x990. The H-S does not have its own power source, so having a 12V source is a necessity. Any auto or marine source will do, as will an inexpensive 12V NiMH, NiCd, or LiIon pack. It only draws 3 amps to make its rated output. I used a Coleman 12v pack from Wal Mart and it worked beautifully. 

Main thing to consider is any HID appliction based around a D2S automotive bulb is likely to be an excellent performer - I have yet to hear of any lackluster D2S finished products.


----------



## Geologist (Dec 9, 2005)

Lunarmodule-

(or anyone else)
Any comparisons with the X990? I just dropped $300+ for my X990 and am wondering if I should have waited!


----------



## Lunarmodule (Dec 9, 2005)

Geologist said:


> Lunarmodule-
> 
> (or anyone else)
> Any comparisons with the X990? I just dropped $300+ for my X990 and am wondering if I should have waited!



You bought the best handheld there is. Period. 

The Costco/H-F is an incredible value. Unmatchable per dollar for a production piece. But it is a transportable utility light. It DOES come with carry straps, but its kind of laughable. Better have a good chiropractor! Especially if you carried this juggernaut ORANGE thing around 

The Acro, despite its heft at 8 pounds, is more versatile because you can hand carry it. And it focuses. And its a much better flood beam for near field use. And it can reach nearly as far as Mr. Orange but you'll need binocs to declare a winner. And it just manages to do more with a physically smaller package. Some people (nameless to protect their reputation) even use Acro x990s as bike lights. As in bi-cycle (pedal kine, people powered) I wish I was in such good physical shape but alas....

The Costco/H-F beam is wide due to its reflector but its focus is fixed at a rather tight (read: powerful with extreme throw) spot. It has a much cooler and pure white tint compared to the Acro. It aint no slouch, bottom line performance. But it is a lot bigger than Acro, and Mr. x990 is the upper limit for me! 

The two compliment each other for different applications, but as to one or the other? Rest easy. Your extra money was well spent.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 9, 2005)

i just ordered 3 of these beauties. :rock: 

One for my brother, one for my dad.....






And one for me :naughty: 

Total with coupon and free duffel bag: $393.96 :rock: 

I already have a Costco, I don't know why I ordered myself one, I guess to get my fix....


----------



## jtice (Dec 9, 2005)

I will just apologize in advance, 
cuz I know this has been said before,
But I cant seem to find all this when I looked back threw the thread.

1. Are these selling again now?
2. What is the final priced, Shipped?
3. Has anyone determined a real life runtime?
3. Are they rain resistant at all?
4. What is the battery used in them?
5. Can anyone do a long distance comparison shot with an X990?

Thanks alot
~John


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 9, 2005)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> i just ordered 3 of these beauties. :rock:
> 
> One for my brother, one for my dad.....
> 
> ...




When you get these, since you are giving them as gifts, you may want to open them up and check the hinges and be sure everything is working okay.
Also different lights will have slightly better focus then others. If you have a preference, since you are doing the giving, now would be the time to check. At 43 feet one of my Costco HID's puts out around 5,500 lux on my light meter and the other around 7,500. I would not say one is better then the other, it is a matter of preference. I will say that the model that puts out 7500 at 43 feet was the last one I got just in case anybody needed one.
Then I turned it on and decided I need two 

Take Care:
mtbkndad :wave:

PS. CHC- I told my wife I want a Barong for Christmas. I found one that matches my custom trainer perfetly in size.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 9, 2005)

mtbkndad said:


> Also different lights will have slightly better focus then others. If you have a preference, since you are doing the giving, now would be the time to check. .



He He, I will cherry pick the 3, GOOD IDEA!! My dad and brother are not flashaholics, so they wont tell the difference.

Do you think I can tell the difference by eye?? I dont have an meter.  

:thanks: 
PSM


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes, the difference is quite noticeable with some. If you have a 40 or 50 foot indoor distance you can shine the lights you will be able to notice which one has the most pinpoint and intense hotspot if that is what you are looking for. You may want to wear sunglasses while doing this. You could also shine them on an object a few hundred feet away while you are doing one complete ignition cycle "to be sure they are working properly"  . While you are at it you will want to be sure they are all fully charged before they are re-packed. I like to test my spots by shining them at a garage 370 yards away from a mysteriously marked spot on my street. Any decent sized object a few hundred feet away will do.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 9, 2005)

mtbkndad said:


> I like to test my spots by shining them at a garage 370 yards away from a mysteriously marked spot on my street. Any decent sized object a few hundred feet away will do.



Thats 1110 feet!! :rock: 

I feel an almost rush of manliness when I have my Costco in my hand, I cant wait to have one in each hand!!!

Good lumen fix, and bicep workout!!  

-PSM

BTW, I'm thinking about having my HFHID sent off to have it "Mossy Oaked" where they cover it with camo "Mossy Oak break up" What do ya think??


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 9, 2005)

jtice said:


> I will just apologize in advance,
> cuz I know this has been said before,
> But I cant seem to find all this when I looked back threw the thread.
> 
> ...



*1* Yes. They're available from Chicago Electric / Harbor Freight

*2* I believe that it's roughly $140, shipped. I remember someone mentioning $8.99 shipping.

*3* Very slightly rain-resistant. The rear door is going to be its weakness in terms of water resistance (or lack thereof). I'd avoid using it in the rain since it has high-voltage components inside - although I hear that the ballast is well-potted.

*4* SLA - 12V/7AH. Rumor has it that there's a 12V/9AH available in the same footprint. Careful about running it down flat too often.

*5* It's been mentioned that the HF HID seems to throw further, but you need binoculars to really tell the difference...

Also note that the 16lb weight quoted on the HF site seems to be accurate. One does not carry this thing around casually... but the same goes for the Thors.

Has anyone experimented with building their own NiMH/NiCd/Li-ion battery pack for this? Given the tendency of SLAs to keel over dead when run flat just a handful of times, I'd happily sacrafice some theoretical A-H capacity for something that can be run nearly all the way down safely.


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 9, 2005)

Camo would be great.

Here is a pic from a series I did a while back before I got my better camera. Most monitors will need to be on bright. 







The tower is between 500 and 600 yards away. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad.


----------



## jtice (Dec 9, 2005)

idle,

Thanks alot !!!!

Nice price, just dont know if its worth having one,
since I already have the X990 :shrug:

~John


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 9, 2005)

jtice said:


> idle,
> 
> Thanks alot !!!!
> 
> ...



Its a Light, its worth having, you cant help it Tice, you know your gonna get one!! :naughty: 

Use that coupon code to get 5 bucks off and a free duffel bag!!

-PSM


----------



## Archangel (Dec 9, 2005)

idleprocess said:


> *4* SLA - 12V/7AH. Rumor has it that there's a 12V/9AH available in the same footprint. Careful about running it down flat too often.




Is "flat" considered when it starts strobing or when it goes out? Wish i knew how fragile they are before.


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 9, 2005)

"Flat" as in you've depleted the SLA to nearly 0% SOC (state of charge). I have no idea how this unit behaves when the SLA is nearly dead - I've never run it that long.


----------



## LowBat (Dec 9, 2005)

$140 gulp, my local Costco had the 10 million cp Thor for about $25. They have since been replaced with the 15 mcp version with larger reflector for $29. I saw them in stock last week.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 9, 2005)

LowBat said:


> $140 gulp, my local Costco had the 10 million cp Thor for about $25. They have since been replaced with the 15 mcp version with larger reflector for $29. I saw them in stock last week.




That is a typo, look up a bit and you will see it says 30 milion, not 10.!! :rock: 


Its an HID not halogen BTW  


-PSM


----------



## jtice (Dec 9, 2005)

BTW, about running the batts flat,

you should never let a HID light strobe,
once it starts strobing, shut it down and recharge it.
Its bad for the ballast.

Free duffle bag !? oo: 

~John


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 9, 2005)

Enter this code in coupon section.

797-816-769

$5 bucks off and duffle bag.

I'm not taking credit, another member found it, just passing it along.

-PSM


----------



## Scott Packard (Dec 9, 2005)

The other thing I noticed when I ordered two is that I was only charged $8.99 total for shipping. So, if you were going to buy two but were going to do it one at a time so you could apply two $5 coupons you're better off just ordering two and using one coupon.


----------



## Neon_John (Dec 9, 2005)

InfidelCastro said:


> I would like to see a comparison between this HID and the Havis-Shields 35W HID.



I have the HS, actually made by Pyramid Tech, available here:
http://www.pyramidtechnologies.com/products/product.asp?ID=3&CID=31&PID=203

as well as the Thor 10mcp and 15mcp clones sold by Northern Tool and I have a couple of HF HIDs on the truck. I'll take some beamshot photos when the HF lights arrive.

The Pyramid handheld HID spot is as bright in the spot as the Thor 10mcp and almost as bright as the 15mcp. The smaller reflector leads to more side spill which is actually nice when using the light to navigate in the dark and stuff.

I've noticed something interesting about this light. The bulb they use has some yellowish metallic deposits on the bottom of the bulb. If I rotate the unit 180 deg so the handle points down, the light turns very reddish, obviously from the metals vaporizing. In about a minute the light has gradually turned bluish white again and the metal has deposited on the opposite side. Turning the light back upright causes another reddish yellow shift. The unit draws about 3.5 amps which is about right but it does make me wonder if they're underdriving the bulb and it's not getting hot enough to fully vaporize the metals. Anyone else seen this behavior in other HIDs?

I have an old ENG battery belt equipped with D-size Hawker Cyclone cells which makes using the Pyramid light a pleasure. I've also made up a little leather pouch and sling that lets me sling a 7ah gell cell under the light to make it self-contained. It's still lighter and smaller than the Thors.

John


----------



## Trashman (Dec 9, 2005)

mtbkndad said:


> Also different lights will have slightly better focus then others. If you have a preference, since you are doing the giving, now would be the time to check. At 43 feet one of my Costco HID's puts out around 5,500 lux on my light meter and the other around 7,500. I would not say one is better then the other, it is a matter of preference. I will say that the model that puts out 7500 at 43 feet was the last one I got just in case anybody needed one.




Yep, my friends costco has a bit more throw than mine. It was noticeable when we first turned them on together and aimed them into the air. Then we aimed them at a far off palm tree (really far off), and then it was truely evident that his was more focused than mine. Arggh.... Some how the thought that mine was more floody just didn't make me feel any better... 

Mtnbkndad, I'm not sure how far west of Pasadena you live, but there is another Shogun in La Verne on foothill, just west of Fruit Street. That might be closer.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 9, 2005)

Mine came in today! Yea!! It's a nice orange color, I like it. It takes a while to charge up and it's bright with a verrry tight bright hot spot.


----------



## paulr (Dec 9, 2005)

Trashman, you may be able to adjust collimation by moving the bulb forward or backward in the reflector slightly.


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 10, 2005)

Trashman,

Paulr has a point and it works with the halogen bulbs, HID's are a little different because you have an electrode that causes the bulb to sit slightly off center.
Look closely at the flat bottom of the reflector. You will notice one side is wider then the other. The focus is best if the electrode is on the side of the narrower flat section. With this orientation the bulb will be more centered. If there is enough clearance with the clip in back and if the bulb is 180 degrees off you may be able to reverse it. If a simple 180 degree flip will not work you could still get the bulb centered if you are willing to be a little creative with securing the bulb. Since I have two I just left one each way because the less focused of the Costco HID has a much more even corona and that comes in handy in some circumstances. It also helps me justify the light for every purpose and purpose for every light saying I say all of the time. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Xenon (Dec 10, 2005)

Those who have ordered & received their HF HID, can let me know the overall dimemsion of the box it was shipped in? I may want to order a set and need to find out the shipping base on volumetric weight. Dimemsions in inches will do. Thanks.


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 10, 2005)

Xenon,

If you cut then ends out of a HF HID or I guess more corectly a Chicago Electric HID box.
You can drive a Mini Cooper through it.   

I saved one of my Costco HID boxes and the packaging described sounds the same except the box is now plain.

19" long
12.5" wide
14" high

If these are off, somebody that has and actual HF HID feel free to correct me.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Kevlarman (Dec 10, 2005)

Here you go:


----------



## Xenon (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, this is how much it'll cost me to ship the light to me 

Thats one heck of a huge box they ship in!  

======================================================

[font=Verdana,][size=-1]*Others*[/size][/font]
[font=Verdana,][size=-1]Dimension[/size][/font][font=Verdana,][size=-1] : [/size][/font][font=Verdana,][size=-1]50X33X38 cm [/size][/font]
[font=Verdana,][size=-1]Volumetric Weight[/size][/font][font=Verdana,][size=-1] : [/size][/font][font=Verdana,][size=-1]10.4kg[/size][/font]
[font=Verdana,][size=-1]Weight[/size][/font][font=Verdana,][size=-1] : [/size][/font][font=Verdana,][size=-1]7.0kg[/size][/font]
[font=Verdana,][size=-1]Chargeable Weight[/size][/font][font=Verdana,][size=-1] : [/size][/font][font=Verdana,][size=-1]10.4kg[/size][/font] 
[font=Verdana,][size=-1]*Estimated Shipping Charges*[/size][/font][font=Verdana,][size=-1] : [/size][/font][font=Verdana,][size=-1]*S$82.29 (inclusive of base charge)*[/size][/font]


----------



## N162E (Dec 10, 2005)

Has anyone seen one of these in a HF retail store? I wonder if this is an internet only item!!


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 10, 2005)

N162E said:


> Has anyone seen one of these in a HF retail store? I wonder if this is an internet only item!!



I called the Harbor Freight in my area earlier this week and it was not in their computer system. The person on the phone said he thought it was an internet only item as the stores do not sell everything that is sold on the web.
The only thing is that when I called it was not officially listed on the web yet either even though CPF members were already buying them.

If you have an HF in your area, try calling and see what your store says.
Maybe if enough people call their local stores and ask about these lights they will end up there.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 10, 2005)

It is on the sight now, do a search for spotlights. 

However it is listed still as a 10million CP light. Price is $129.99, damn good lumens per dollar if ya ask me.

I'm glad its listed as 10 million CP, us CPFers have the inside track on the truth.

-PSM


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 13, 2005)

I got an email from the manufacturer. The engineer said the latch was changed to make the door more secure when closed and the door itself was made stronger. 


The current HF HID was supposedly drop tested. Time will tell if it is actually stronger.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Dec 13, 2005)

mtbkndad said:


> . . .from the manufacturer. The engineer said. . .the door itself was made stronger.
> 
> The current HF HID was supposedly drop tested.



"Drop tested"? Maybe they're talking about on empty. But either way, there's no way I'd be dropping mine to test if the door stays firm. He he he. . .


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 13, 2005)

CHC said:


> "Drop tested"? Maybe they're talking about on empty. But either way, there's no way I'd be dropping mine to test if the door stays firm. He he he. . .



CHC,

I agree with you. I personally still think everybody should baby those hinges since most of the cracked Costo HID's I saw were cracked in the body around the hinge and not the door. A more secure hinge and a more solid door may help out when closed but the whole thing needs to be open while charging. The heavier, more solid door could be a real problem then.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Dec 13, 2005)

Greetings Dan Sir!

I agree with what you said and after you've showed it to me upon delivery. Everytime I charge the C.HID|HF.CE.HID, they're in isolation in the corner of the room with enough spacing, so that when I'm near it, I don't have to bump against anything that may happen-stanc[ially] break the door at the hinge.


----------



## jtice (Dec 13, 2005)

I dont understand something here...

If I go here it says its 10 MCP
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=93175

But its labled as 30 MCP in the photos Mase took. :thinking:

Has anyone formed an opinion on how many lumens its putting out, 
compared to say the X990 or Havis ?

~John


----------



## jtice (Dec 13, 2005)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> It is on the sight now, do a search for spotlights.
> 
> However it is listed still as a 10million CP light. Price is $129.99, damn good lumens per dollar if ya ask me.
> 
> ...



ah, seems the 10MCP stated on the site is just a mixup.
heh, they might sell more if they get that corrected 

~John


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 13, 2005)

jtice said:


> ah, seems the 10MCP stated on the site is just a mixup.
> heh, they might sell more if they get that corrected
> 
> ~John



Hey tice, I believe that it puts out roughly 3200 lumens....

-PSM


----------



## jtice (Dec 13, 2005)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Hey tice, I believe that it puts out roughly 3200 lumens....
> 
> -PSM




Thats on par with the other 35W HIDs out there.
With its huge reflector, i wouldn t doubt it can outthrow the Havis and X990.

Though, I hear the X990 is ussually the real world Lumen winner.

~John


----------



## Mase_ (Dec 13, 2005)

I actually USED the spotlight the other night to install 2 HID kits in my other car. It lit up for a little over 1.5hrs before it started flickering.

Charge it lens side down and you wont have to worry about putting stress on the open door hinge.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 14, 2005)

Mase_ said:


> Charge it lens side down and you wont have to worry about putting stress on the open door hinge.



Now why didn't I think of that before? . . .Good suggestion Mase!


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 14, 2005)

It wasn't available at the Richardson, TX Harbor Freight this weekend ... although I was checking out at closing time an the guy at the checkstand clearly wanted the day to be over. I'd cruised the store beforehand and didn't see it, so I'll assume it wasn't in stock and might remain an internet-only item.

I typically charge my costco with either the lens down or the stand locked so the body can't shear off the door in case it's bumped.


----------



## Lunarmodule (Dec 14, 2005)

jtice said:


> Has anyone formed an opinion on how many lumens its putting out,
> compared to say the X990 or Havis ?
> 
> ~John



I compared all three, they are all the same D2S automotive type bulb and produce equal lumen output, around 3200. The Costco throws a wide beam due to its huge reflector (9"), but the focus is fixed on a tight spot so it has unreal throw ability. The H-S has the intermediate reflector (5") and has a larger center spot than the Costco with less intensity in the corona. It also is fixed focus set to a spot. Mr. Acro's adjustability makes it more versatile and seems to distribute its light most evenly out of the three. The spot is similar to the Costco with roughly the same intensity. It outperforms the other two as a near-field/midrange light because it has a better flood character to its beam, the proverbial wall of light. I think of the three the Acro seems the most effective in real world use and its almost miraculous it does so much with the smallest reflector of the group.

Sadly, both my Costco HIDs suffer broken door hinges. I modded the case to allow for cord clearance with the door shut. The hinges broke on the door not the body, and still keep the door on with the hinges locked in place. I also managed to kill one of the AC-to-DC power supplies by operating the unit for extended duration (5 hours) plugged into AC mains. DONT DO IT. It can be safely run on the 12V cord indefinitely, however.

Hope this is useful.


----------



## jtice (Dec 14, 2005)

Thnaks alot Lunarmodule,

Great info there.
I am surprised the Costco isnt the clear throw king of the the three,
due to its huge reflector.
Seems like a nice light for the $$$$,
but alreay having an X990, with a Havis on the way, I think I am set..... for now 

~John


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 14, 2005)

Those who have received their HF's, how long did shipping take??

Mine were shipped out on Monday, even though I ordered my 3 on Fri. morning.... :sweat: 

I dont know why I'm anxious to get them, as I have a Costco HID.

-PSM


----------



## Xenon (Dec 14, 2005)

Saw this pic on ebay. This soldier is carrying a Thor on the battlefield, if the enemy doesn't get to him, the weight of the Thor probably will


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 14, 2005)

Thats the funniest pic Ive seen all day!


----------



## pertinax (Dec 14, 2005)

Not much of a battlefield if one is happily armed with a 9mm...


----------



## Yooper (Dec 14, 2005)

pertinax said:


> Not much of a battlefield if one is happily armed with a 9mm...




Definitely an indoor battlefield setup. That 9mm is the choice of most SF for room clearing situations for a reason, although mine (I have the civilian carbine version of that weapon) also allows me to do quick and easy double taps on beer cans at 50 yards all day. The SureFire 9P in the forearm doesn't hurt; think about using that Thor and some tear gas to disorient terrorists holding hostages while you safely take care of their lead deficiency problems...


----------



## pertinax (Dec 14, 2005)

Point was it's CQB, not a "field".

The light's even sillier, in the CQB context.


----------



## Yooper (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah, I guess a flashbang would make a bit more sense! "Hold still while my HID light warms up so I can disorient you"! 

Now that I think about it some more, it wouldn't even make a good extraction LZ signalling light.


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Dec 14, 2005)

> (I have the civilian carbine version of that weapon) also allows me to do quick and easy double taps on beer cans at 50 yards all day.



I have a HK-94 Carbine also. I put a Trijicon OEG on it and had no problem shooting 5" pie plates from 120 yards.

It is perhaps one of my nicest shooting carbines.


----------



## jtice (Dec 14, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm MP5 my dream Weapon.
oh, a matching 308 version would be nice also 

~John


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok Ok Ok, Back on topic!  

Still waiting on mine.....


----------



## Yooper (Dec 14, 2005)

Ras_Thavas said:


> I have a HK-94 Carbine also. I put a Trijicon OEG on it and had no problem shooting 5" pie plates from 120 yards.
> 
> It is perhaps one of my nicest shooting carbines.




I LOVE mine. I'm strongly considering an Eotech holosight as the next mod (already have the SureFire forearm which is way kewl).

On topic content: Also waiting for my HID, ordered it yesterday and I'm ordering two more tonight as gifts...


----------



## prouds60man (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm sorry for asking what is likely a dumb question - but I am still slightly confused about this whole HID thing. 

So the light which is listed on the Harbor Freight site as 10 million candlepower is really 30 million? And also, does this mean that it is really three times as powerful as my Northern Tool 10 million? 

Sorry, but if this is true, I might have to ask Santa for another gift this year.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 14, 2005)

prouds60man said:


> I'm sorry for asking what is likely a dumb question - but I am still slightly confused about this whole HID thing.
> 
> So the light which is listed on the Harbor Freight site as 10 million candlepower is really 30 million? And also, does this mean that it is really three times as powerful as my Northern Tool 10 million?
> 
> Sorry, but if this is true, I might have to ask Santa for another gift this year.



Trust me, there is NO comparison!!! :naughty: Apples and oranges....

Pure white light looks so much better than the yellow Incan.

Definatley get this for Christmas, PM me when you get it, you WILL NOT regret it.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I would pay $300 for this light.

3200 LUMENs :naughty: 

-PSM


----------



## pertinax (Dec 14, 2005)

Yooper, you'll LOVE the Eotech. I've got one on a semi M4, and my buddy has one on a S&W 76. Turned "spray and pray" to "bad to the bone", in that case.

Let's see-- I wrote the above while thinking about an HID light. There-- on topic.

Pertinax


----------



## CLHC (Dec 14, 2005)

Exactly what PSM mentioned.

My CostcoHID seems to be a whole lot brighter and whiter than when I first got it. Maybe I'm imagining. . .But I think not. Is it possible that the HID lamp has finally been broken-in?


----------



## Archangel (Dec 14, 2005)

Last week i was reading with mine bouncing off the ceiling and everything i saw became obviously brighter and whiter all of a sudden, which i guess is it having burned in.


----------



## RalphRussell (Dec 15, 2005)

Mine showed up Yesterday (Dec. 14). I ordered it on Dec 5. It is really bright and that was before I even turned it on!


----------



## Lips (Dec 15, 2005)

lol


----------



## WhiteHot (Dec 15, 2005)

RalphRussell said:


> Mine showed up Yesterday (Dec. 14). I ordered it on Dec 5. It is really bright and that was before I even turned it on!



now that is comedy


----------



## markdi (Dec 15, 2005)

the costco hid - like other 35 watt hid lights
using phillips - ge - osram type bulbs is not supposed to be used(burned)with the bulb pointing straight up or down.

they are to be burned horizontally + or - 10 degrees.

burning the bulbs vertically - puts a lot of stress on the pinched part of the bulb and will lead to possible early failure.


----------



## XeVision (Dec 15, 2005)

markdi said:


> the costco hid - like other 35 watt hid lights
> using phillips - ge - osram type bulbs is not supposed to be used(burned)with the bulb pointing straight up or down.
> 
> they are to be burned horizontally + or - 10 degrees.
> ...


 
These will not have GE, Osram or Philips bulbs at that price but cheaper Asian knock-offs. Quality HID bulbs take 50-100 operating hours to break-in so to speak. These cheaper bulbs who knows. They should not be operated for more than a few minutes at a time more than 45 degrees from horizontal. The 10 degree is an optimized long term operation requirement. The reason for all this is the temperatures at the pinch could compromise the quartz. These bulbs will probably only last 200-500 hours before failure. They are using plain tungsten for electrodes, not Thoriated tungsten for long life like the big 3 use. Only the big 3 makers have access to the high quality proprietary mix of chemicals used in the arc tube. When you replace the bulb someday using a high quality one will probably be wise about $80.00 retail. Does anyone know if these HF units are using a DC output to the bulb or AC to the bulb. DC output ballast are much cheaper to make but the life of a D2 bulb will be cut in 1/2. DC rated bulbs have a larger diameter electrode on one end to resolve this.


----------



## markdi (Dec 15, 2005)

I was being nice

I know the costco hid probably uses a cheap bulb


----------



## HighLight (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm wondering if you can replace the heavy SLA battery in these things for something much lighter now that it has a 12v electronic ballast in it unlike the original 12v Halogen Thor.


----------



## Xenon (Dec 15, 2005)

XeVision said:


> These will not have GE, Osram or Philips bulbs at that price but cheaper Asian knock-offs. Quality HID bulbs take 50-100 operating hours to break-in so to speak. These cheaper bulbs who knows. They should not be operated for more than a few minutes at a time more than 45 degrees from horizontal. The 10 degree is an optimized long term operation requirement. The reason for all this is the temperatures at the pinch could compromise the quartz. These bulbs will probably only last 200-500 hours before failure. They are using plain tungsten for electrodes, not Thoriated tungsten for long life like the big 3 use. Only the big 3 makers have access to the high quality proprietary mix of chemicals used in the arc tube. When you replace the bulb someday using a high quality one will probably be wise about $80.00 retail. Does anyone know if these HF units are using a DC output to the bulb or AC to the bulb. DC output ballast are much cheaper to make but the life of a D2 bulb will be cut in 1/2. DC rated bulbs have a larger diameter electrode on one end to resolve this.


 

Very informative article. Btw what's inside your XeVision (AZ Project) HID 50w lights that you are marketing?


----------



## XeVision (Dec 15, 2005)

> Very informative article. Btw what's inside your XeVision (AZ Project) HID 50w lights that you are marketing?


Currently, we (only XeVision) use a GE D2S bulb (made in Hungary) 4200K (5200K will be optional). For best long life and output results at 50 watt operation (GE performs the best of all 3 at 50 watts). GE bulbs are 15% more expensive than Osram or Philips but have the best performance. Our bulb life is 3000 hrs at 35 watt, 2000 hrs at 50 watts. I have no idea what bulb AZ Project is using but its most likely Asian, possibly Japanese. We purchase our units without the bulb and install our own preference.


----------



## greatbasin1620 (Dec 15, 2005)

I ordered a HF light on 12/12, using the code number for $5 off and a free gift.

Tonight, when I got up, there's a large box from HF sitting on the kitchen table.

Cool, I think, it's here. 

I guess it doesn't matter that their shipping confirmation sucks, as long as they send stuff out quick.

Big box, lots of shipping peanuts, and... the duffle bag!!!

LOL


----------



## XeVision (Dec 16, 2005)

Does anyone know if these HF units are using a DC output to the bulb or AC to the bulb. DC output ballast are much cheaper to make but the life of a D2 bulb will be cut in 1/2. DC rated bulbs have a larger diameter electrode on one end to resolve this. An easy way to tell is with the light turned on near an AM radio does it make a significant buzzing noise over the radio if the bulb is near the antenna? Or use an Oscilloscope on an output wire if you have access to one.


----------



## Trashman (Dec 16, 2005)

I've read in past threads that they do use a DC output ballast. Past threads have much more information and even links to the manufacturers website. The manufacturer's main focus is in automotive lighting.


----------



## Trashman (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh wait, I'm not sure about that now. What I remember is that they will run continuously using the DC charging plug, but not with the A/C plug. Does that tell you anything?


----------



## XeVision (Dec 16, 2005)

> Oh wait, I'm not sure about that now. What I remember is that they will run continuously using the DC charging plug, but not with the A/C plug. Does that tell you anything?



No, it does not.


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 16, 2005)

I got another email from the manufacturer tonight regarding some questions and concerns that I had about the hinge and door.
Mainly that the door hinge setup may be more secure when closed but that does not address the fact that the door will be open for long periods while charging.
I mentioned a larger hinge or two hinges would have been better when they did the redesign. Here is the reply I got.


"Hi Daniel,

Thanks for your concern. Since the tooling is done this way. I don't 
think we can easily to change the mechanic part. Please let the CPFers 
know that there is no worry. We can will take care of our 
responsibilities as long as the light is used in the proper way. 

Wish you a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays"


I also have received some PM's with questions about this light that prompted me to make the next statement.

While the Costco HID is rather large, those not familiar with it need to realize it is rather self contained in the sense that the Charger, standard chord, and Auto cigarette lighter Chord are all housed in and are permanently connected inside the body. For me personally, the convenience of always knowing where everything is is worth the extra size.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 16, 2005)

mtbkndad said:


> For me personally, the convenience of always knowing where everything is is worth the extra size.
> 
> Take Care,
> mtbkndad :wave:



Amen!

Its not that much bigger than the thor with 2x the output!!

If you want small size, then get an MagHID!

-PSM


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 16, 2005)

Trashman said:


> Oh wait, I'm not sure about that now. What I remember is that they will run continuously using the DC charging plug, but not with the A/C plug. Does that tell you anything?



It tells you that the integrated AC battery charger charges the battery at a rate less than the HID draw. It also indicates that the average 12V electrical system can provide power at a rate greater than the HID drain.


----------



## jayflash (Dec 16, 2005)

OMG! Insane. Absolutely insane. Talk about stupid big & stupid bright. This, being my first HID, is U N B E L I E V E A B L E !!! 

Jeezum Plutz (as my Daddy used to exclaim) I turned on this light in one room and it lit up the next one. Maybe there IS something to say for size.


----------



## Trashman (Dec 17, 2005)

idleprocess said:


> It tells you that the integrated AC battery charger charges the battery at a rate less than the HID draw. It also indicates that the average 12V electrical system can provide power at a rate greater than the HID drain.



Thanks for making some sense of that for me!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 17, 2005)

mtbkndad:

Its time:

Rename this puppy to the Harbor Freight HID thread! :rock: 

-PSM


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 17, 2005)

*Costco HID now Harbor Freight's Chicago Electric HID*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> mtbkndad:
> 
> Its time:
> 
> ...



Good Point.
I tried once, we'll see if it works this time.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## HighLight (Dec 17, 2005)

How will these Harbour Freight HID's compare to the homemade HID modded Thor's? Does anyone have both so that they can be compared?


----------



## Trashman (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't have both, but you can be sure, that with the HF's larger reflector, it will throw farther than a Thor HID mod.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 18, 2005)

Just wondering if one doesn't get a good enough runtime on these HIDs whether Costco or Chicago Electric Power Tool—Will replacing the sealed Pb batteries do the trick? I saw these batteries at Fry's Electronics for roughly $20.00. They're same 12V 7AH batteries. Any ideas?


----------



## markdi (Dec 18, 2005)

I think the costco/harbor freight hid uses the same 7ah battery as a thor - so
target.com has a 9ah sla battery that will fit perfectly- same size in every dimension.
the 9ah sla has slightly bigger terminals and it weighs about a pound more

I can not find it on target.com

oh well

the one I bought from target.com is a helios model fb 12-9

I want another one - maybe I will email target.com - they had the best price.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 18, 2005)

I saw those at Fry's Electronics too along with some others. . .I didn't know that the 9AH would work in these HIDs. Thanks!


----------



## Archangel (Dec 18, 2005)

markdi,

What did you use to connect the new battery?


----------



## markdi (Dec 18, 2005)

same type of connectors as the stock ones - just a little bit bigger - wider and a little thicker.

any hardware store will have them - they crimp on - or you can solder them on.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 18, 2005)

Okay. . .Another reason for me to get one of those "cordless" solderers then. Goes well with Li-Ion Dremel.—Apologies for the slight deviancy here.


----------



## JohnGault (Dec 19, 2005)

CHC said:


> Okay. . .Another reason for me to get one of those "cordless" solderers then. Goes well with Li-Ion Dremel.—Apologies for the slight deviancy here.



If you're talking about one of those those new $20 "cool" solder tools I returned the one I bought the day after I purchased it... 

They _SUCK_ Big-Time!  The dry cells they contain simply Can NOT heat a copper wire, less than about 22ga, enough to properly flow solder 

Pretty useless for me, I'd recomend a Butane iron for any pratical use.


----------



## Lips (Dec 19, 2005)

Exactly what he said!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 19, 2005)

I ordered my 3 HF HID's on 12/11/2005 and it doesnt even look like theyll be here by Christmas, one was for My Dad, my Brother, and one for me of course!!

Dag Nabbit!        

I hate saying, your gift isnt here yet on Christmas!!


Maybe theyll get here.....


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 19, 2005)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I ordered my 3 HF HID's on 12/11/2005 and it doesnt even look like theyll be here by Christmas, one was for My Dad, my Brother, and one for me of course!!
> 
> Dag Nabbit!
> 
> ...




Take heart you have 4 delivery days to go.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 19, 2005)

mtbkndad said:


> Take heart you have 4 delivery days to go.
> 
> Take Care,
> mtbkndad :wave:



Correct, I spoke with customer service, they havent even left CA yet, I'm in FL...


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 19, 2005)

Does anyone know if Harbor Freight will ship to Great Britain? I really feel the need for one of these lights, and I see they weigh lots, so surface mail would be the cheapest, but I can't see any international options on the HF website......

Help?


----------



## HighLight (Dec 19, 2005)

JohnGault said:


> If you're talking about one of those those new $20 "cool" solder tools I returned the one I bought the day after I purchased it...
> 
> They _SUCK_ Big-Time!  The dry cells they contain simply Can NOT heat a copper wire, less than about 22ga, enough to properly flow solder
> 
> Pretty useless for me, I'd recomend a Butane iron for any pratical use.


 

Thanks for the heads up on those gadgets. Its a PITA troubleshooting a circuit board with multiple cold solder joints.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 19, 2005)

JohnGault said:


> If you're talking about one of those those new $20 "cool" solder tools I returned the one I bought the day after I purchased it...
> 
> They _SUCK_ Big-Time!  The dry cells they contain simply Can NOT heat a copper wire, less than about 22ga, enough to properly flow solder
> 
> Pretty useless for me, I'd recomend a Butane iron for any pratical use.



For those that don't do research first—then Yes it'll be a poor purchase choice. Sorry, but I tend to spend more for quality! I don't do "cheap"! So I am NOT talking about $20.00 something dollar range here from one's local hardware store. . .Then again, that's me.


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 22, 2005)

Harbor Freight's web site now lists these as- 30 MILLION CANDLEPOWER CORDLESS SPOTLIGHT

That should help their sales to non-CPF people

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 22, 2005)

My duffle bag is out for delivery!!

But my 3 HID's still say billing info received....  

-PSM


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 22, 2005)

I ordered mine on 12-09-05, got the duffle bag yesterday, still no sign of the light. UPS tracking says "Billing information received 12-12-05". HF says it went out 12-12-05 and should have it within 15 days!


----------



## CLHC (Dec 22, 2005)

Just curious once again. . .Is this an online item sale only? Or can they be had in-store too?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 22, 2005)

ledaholic said:


> I ordered mine on 12-09-05, got the duffle bag yesterday, still no sign of the light. UPS tracking says "Billing information received 12-12-05". HF says it went out 12-12-05 and should have it within 15 days!




Keep me posted, mine says the same exact thing, we probably ordered at the same time!!

-PSM


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 23, 2005)

PoliceScannerMan, it looks like UPS found my light in Kansas. It has a delivery date of Dec 27 now. Better late than never I guess.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update, mine says the same thing its been saying....  

I have to say, "Uh your gift hasnt shown up yet." I hate that. You would think that even when you order something on 12/11/05 it would get here by Xmas!!!

I got my stupid duffle bag yesterday!  

But my lights say billing info received, still havent shipped out. It would really be a Christmas lumenistic magical miracle if they showed up today...

-PSM


----------



## lotsalumens (Dec 23, 2005)

HighLight said:


> How will these Harbour Freight HID's compare to the homemade HID modded Thor's? Does anyone have both so that they can be compared?




Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I think the 15mcp THor has a bigger reflector (as opposed to the 10mcp) and so I would expect it to have more throw. My 35/50w 15mcp HID has some pretty amazing throw.


cfb


----------



## db (Dec 23, 2005)

Ordered mine on the 11th.
Order status indicated shipped on the 13th.
Duffel received the 19th.
Email to CS on the 21st asking if they were out of stock ( due to status not changing in over a week) resulted in a canned "please allow 10-14 days for delivery" reply on the 22nd.

Oddly enough though the tracking info updated that afternoon.

Package Progress:

Date/Time Location Activity 

Dec 23, 2005 
11:36 A.M. 
COLUMBUS, IN, US DELIVERY 

8:11 A.M. COLUMBUS, IN, US OUT FOR DELIVERY 
3:00 A.M. COLUMBUS, IN, US ARRIVAL SCAN 
12:15 A.M. INDIANAPOLIS, IN, US DEPARTURE SCAN 

Dec 22, 2005 
7:38 P.M. 
INDIANAPOLIS, IN, US ARRIVAL SCAN 

2:31 P.M. HODGKINS, IL, US DEPARTURE SCAN 
Dec 21, 2005 
7:47 P.M. 
HODGKINS, IL, US 

ORIGIN SCAN 
Dec 13, 2005 
4:50 P.M. 
US 
BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED 

Wow.. this thing is BIG.

Green charge light came on in less than 5 minutes of being on the AC charger.

Mine has a cracked hinge on the battery door.





I may send 'em an email message and ask if they can send a good door.
Or I may just JB Weld it.
It also doesn't fit very well at the bottom door/case junction.

I think that 2 latches, one on each side, and something internal to keep the door captive when opened would be a better design. ?
Maybe a flat rubber-like strap, with T ends through "slots" on each end.
I've seen something like this somewhere but not sure where....

Regarding hot re-strike.
How much should the light be allowed to cool down before firing it back up?

I think that I've read that this has a DC ballast.?
Has anyone confirmed that the bulbs are plugged in correctly with regard to polarity? Is it keyed?

EDIT - DOH! in the manual it's shown that the connectors are keyed. - /EDIT

Shining a light on the lens of mine, while it's off, reveals a bit of a haze. I think that I'm gonna remove the lens and give it a good cleaning with non ammonia window cleaner.

I was expecting a slower warm-up to full brightness.
When first turning it on, it appears that it's about as bright as the Vector 1Mil CP light. ( Here in the living room anyway.. )

I haven't tried stuffing it in the duffel bag yet.. I'm afraid to learn that it won't fit !!! 

Dang this things big... I may have to trade it off due to lack of a place to store it...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 23, 2005)

Arrrghh!! Not fair!! 

I looked again i ordered mine on 12/9/05, says shipped on 12-12-05. 

Oh well.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 24, 2005)

db said:


> I think that I've read that this has a DC ballast.?
> Has anyone confirmed that the bulbs are plugged in correctly with regard to polarity? Is it keyed?
> 
> EDIT - DOH! in the manual it's shown that the connectors are keyed. - /EDIT


What does this mean and why is it bad?


----------



## N162E (Dec 24, 2005)

Has anyone seen one of these in a HF store? For the past several months HF has been sending out 20% off on a single item coupons, plainly marked for in store use only. 20% off would make this about a $110.55 item in a retail store in Michigan. :thanks:


----------



## Brightboy1 (Dec 25, 2005)

N162E said:


> Has anyone seen one of these in a HF store?
> 
> 
> > I called my local HF stores in Utah and they told me it was an Internet only item.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 25, 2005)

I looked around my HF store and didn't see them.


----------



## Yooper (Dec 25, 2005)

They are backordered. I ordered one on the 17th for my dad for Christmas, and just checked now to try to track it and the web site reports that it's backordered. Nice of them to let me know. There was NO indication at the time of ordering that they were out of stock.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 25, 2005)

Yooper said:


> They are backordered. I ordered one on the 17th for my dad for Christmas, and just checked now to try to track it and the web site reports that it's backordered. Nice of them to let me know. There was NO indication at the time of ordering that they were out of stock.



Man Mine says they shiiped on the 12th of this month, ordered on the 9th. UPS still says billing info received. HF says when you order something it goes to a "hub" and sits there till UPS picks it up. 

What a crock!

-PSM


----------



## Zippy (Dec 25, 2005)

Like others here I got jerked around by HF "customer service" and got the damn duffel bag about 5 days before the spotlight was even a figment in the imagination of UPS's Eyes.

Then all of a sudden "POOF" my tracking number was all over UPS's site like a rash and I saw I'd get it the next day.

HF and UPS need to communicate better, and I could do without the attitude exhibited by HF customer service.

Well, ANYWAYS, I recieved it Friday, went home to family over the weekend, came home plugged it in for a bit...then turned her on.

And, well...

DAMN!.

I mean...

DAMN.

I left it on on my back deck shining straight up and ran to the front....talk about a becon.

I mean....DAMN!

I am a nerd, I need a life.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 26, 2005)

Zippy said:


> L
> 
> I am a nerd, I need a life.



Were geeks, not nerds, there is a difference.  

-PSM


----------



## CLHC (Dec 26, 2005)

I take it to understand that it's still a "no show" on your order PSM? Man Alive!

Also, does anyone know if these are in-store now?


----------



## ddaadd (Dec 26, 2005)

Zippy said:


> And, well...
> 
> DAMN!.
> 
> ...




Yes, I believe that would be among approved initial statements at first sight of Costco/HF HID....


----------



## Zippy (Dec 26, 2005)

ddaadd said:


> Yes, I believe that would be among approved initial statements at first sight of Costco/HF HID....


 
But seriously. No poop.

Damn!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 26, 2005)

CHC said:


> I take it to understand that it's still a "no show" on your order PSM? Man Alive!
> 
> Also, does anyone know if these are in-store now?



Still a no show, these are on-line only! The item number isnt even on the stores computer system.

-PSM


----------



## CLHC (Dec 26, 2005)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> The item number isnt even on the stores computer system.



Online only and sk# isn't in their computer system yet. Man alive! I wanted to walk in and "hand select" one of these just to make sure I get one in "sound" condition. Hope yours arrives soon PSM!


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 27, 2005)

I got mine today! All I can say is HOLY COW, is this thing big! I had no idea it was this big! I might have to go get a Thor or similar light and retrofit the HID stuff. Can't wait till dark. I fired it up on my lunch break in bright sunlight and could see the beam on a bush about 30ft away. GRIN!


----------



## CLHC (Dec 27, 2005)

ledaholic said:


> I got mine today! All I can say is HOLY COW, is this thing big! I had no idea it was this big!



Wait till dark! Also when the neighbors see you with that thing and its beam of light, they'll be wonder what in the wide world of sports is that thing? ! ? !


----------



## drhydro (Dec 28, 2005)

I ordered one of these from HF on the 15th, hasn't been shipped- just talked with a "live person" and learned that they're on backorder til about 2-26. My card has been charged, but she said that a refund was done yesterday and that shipment will be automatic when they come in. Said that when I ordered that their system showed stock but when it went to packaging they were out.
Oh well. Guess I wait.
:mecry:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 28, 2005)

My 3 will be here tommorow!!!

:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: 

-PSM


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 28, 2005)

I played with mine some last night, this thing is as bright as it is big. I don't know if the neighbors noticed, but I thought I heard some wolves howling after I turned it on!


----------



## BlueStrobe (Dec 28, 2005)

I ordered mine online from Harbor Freight on 12/9/2005. It arrived on 12/22/2005. I used the $5.00 free coupon, but did not use the coupon that also included a free duffel. I was interested in getting the light, and did not want to slow down or make the order any more complicated by requesting a cheap duffle bag. All I can say is AMAZING! This is a real "light cannon"! I almost expected some "recoil" when I turned it on. Makes my Thor 10 mil look rather pathetic. No problems with the hinge area on mine. Glad this one came out before I purchased the Thor 15 mil.


----------



## moonkat (Dec 28, 2005)

I sure am glad they improved the hinge on the HF HID .... mine broke after a week  

Hinge is extremely fragile.

Now I'm considering retrofitting the HF HID into my Thor 15Mcp. The Thor case is much better material and design - hinge and stand.

The light is great.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 28, 2005)

moonkat said:


> I sure am glad they improved the hinge on the HF HID .... mine broke after a week
> 
> Hinge is extremely fragile.
> 
> ...



You will lose a ton of throw going to the smaller Thor reflector.

-PSM


----------



## markdi (Dec 28, 2005)

the 15 mcp thor has a 9 inch reflector not a 7 inch like the 10 mcp


----------



## Lips (Dec 28, 2005)

Hindge is still fragile.

HF HID reflector still bigger than the 15 mil thor, or atleast mine is.


----------



## db (Dec 30, 2005)

Pulled my battery to get physical measurement  ( a site listed a battery for my ups which I suspected would fit the HID spotlight.. no way it would fit in my ups ... ), and the *negative spade terminal fell off* when lifting the battery out of the case.

I had to crimp with pliers to get it to fit snugly.

You may want to check those battery connections !!

Be careful with the screws on the retainer. One of mine doesn't tighten down quite as well as I think it should. Appears to be have been over-torqued by manufacturer.


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Jan 1, 2006)

Does anyone have both the Costco and HF HID's and do you see any real difference in beam quality?

I currently have a HF HID on the way and am rewiring my 15Mcp Costco using 12ga stranded copper(original looks like Aluminum), as well as dumping the crimp-on connectors and going for direct soldering.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 5, 2006)

Kwizatz Haderach said:


> Does anyone have both the Costco and HF HID's and do you see any real difference in beam quality?
> 
> I currently have a HF HID on the way and am rewiring my 15Mcp Costco using 12ga stranded copper(original looks like Aluminum), as well as dumping the crimp-on connectors and going for direct soldering.




Sorry about the late reply, they are the same light with the same specs and components.
The difference is the Harbor Freight is "nearly glow in the dark Orange" and has a modified, but not significantly improved door & latch to protect the hinge. Beam quality varied between the Costco HID's and it will do the same between the HF HID's. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks mtbkndad, hopefully I'll get one with a good reflector. My rewire of the 15Mcp was a partial success, combo of 12 and 14 ga wire with ugly soldering due to using a 40 watt iron(either not enough heat or sometimes too much...ugg).

I'm actually worried now about the solder joints comming loose and sparking, oh well, it was instructional. I'll keep the new HF HID in the car and the 10Mcp cheapy Thor I have at the house.


----------



## Yooper (Jan 6, 2006)

Just received mine today, ostensibly shipped on December 13. Oh my, is it bright. Almost scary. The battery was fully charged when it arrived - I plugged it in and withing 5 seconds the green light came on. I've put about 10 minutes on it and it seems to keep getting brighter each time.

Is there a specific "burn in" procedure to get the bulb performing at max efficiency? Should I just turn it on and leave it on? Run it 10 minutes at a time and let it cool?


----------



## CLHC (Jan 6, 2006)

I let my CostcoHID (original version) run until it tells me to turn off and recharge. It does so by "flickering"! I don't know how many hours I've got on the HID bulb. But I believe after so many hours, what(?) 20, 40 to a 100 hours, it's broken in. . .Don't know, but mine "seems" a tad bit whiter than at first. Then again, Your MonsterHID May Vary accordingly. Enjoy!


----------



## Flightsintx (Jan 7, 2006)

Anybody have a valid coupon code? I just tried "797-816-769" with no success. 

FYI- HF customer service says the 93175 is on back order until 2-3-2006. 

I'm going to wait to order until they are actually in stock. Hopefully I'll even have a "coupon" by then...



Pat


----------



## GeoScouter (Jan 9, 2006)

Does Costco sill carry the 15M Thor or was it just a Christmas item? I don't have a Costco membership so would have to bug a friend to get me one.


Steve


----------



## HighLight (Jan 9, 2006)

GeoScouter said:


> Does Costco sill carry the 15M Thor or was it just a Christmas item? I don't have a Costco membership so would have to bug a friend to get me one.
> 
> 
> Steve


 
Don't get those 15M Thor's mixed up with the sold-out CostcoHID's or the current HF HID Searchlight's. They look the same but the HID's are different animals altogether. The 15M Thor's (halogen bulb) are now fairly common.


----------



## GeoScouter (Jan 9, 2006)

HighLight said:


> Don't get those 15M Thor's mixed up with the sold-out CostcoHID's or the current HF HID Searchlight's. They look the same but the HID's are different animals altogether. The 15M Thor's (halogen bulb) are now fairly common.


 
I saw a big black beast at Costco 12V 7A battery before Christmas for $30? Is that the 15M Thor or the HID.


Steve


----------



## Archangel (Jan 9, 2006)

That's the Thor.


----------



## luminosity (Jan 9, 2006)

I purchased a Costco HID today. IMHO one gets real value for $30.


----------



## HighLight (Jan 9, 2006)

That was the big black so called 15 million candlepower Thor. Even though its excellant for the price its not the HID's that they sold for the super excellant price of $76.00. The $30.00 Thor has a regular Halogen bulb. The $76.00 one had an HID automotive bulb and ballast in it. They sold out fast and Costco won't be getting any more


----------



## luminosity (Jan 9, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh ... I'm a newbie to the world of lights but I'm a fast learner. Thanks for the clarification! And I still can't make it fit in my pocket.


----------



## HighLight (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome! I've been her almost a year and I still consider myself a newbie also but I'll try to help out when I can:wave:


----------



## GeoScouter (Jan 10, 2006)

Archangel said:


> That's the Thor.


 
Thanks. I'll have to read up on the HF HID some more and decide if I should spend the extra money.


Steve


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 10, 2006)

GeoScouter said:


> Thanks. I'll have to read up on the HF HID some more and decide if I should spend the extra money.
> 
> 
> Steve



You should, trust 15,000+ views on this thread.....


----------



## CLHC (Jan 10, 2006)

GeoScouter said:


> I'll have to read up on the HF HID some more and decide if I should spend the extra money.



A friend of mine got the 10MCP and 15MCP Thor. I got the CostcoHID a.k.a. HF HID now. He wanted to see side-by-side. He said he wished he had saved the money spent to get the HID instead. Seeing it (HID lights) is something to behold as everyone who has one or has seen one can attest to. . .


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 10, 2006)

GeoScouter said:



> Thanks. I'll have to read up on the HF HID some more and decide if I should spend the extra money.
> 
> 
> Steve




Steve,

These threads may expidite your reading. You will need your monitor on bright because all of these pics were done before I got my new camera.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/85840

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/86650

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/86977


----------



## Greens_Rules (Jan 10, 2006)

Flightsintx said:


> Anybody have a valid coupon code? I just tried "797-816-769" with no success.
> 
> FYI- HF customer service says the 93175 is on back order until 2-3-2006.
> 
> ...



Feb 1 2006 $5.00 Off 036-228-517 
Feb 1 2006 $5.00 Off + Duffel Bag 884-565-678
Feb 1 2006 $5.00 Off + Free 41 Pc First Aid Kit 646-418-677
Mar 1 2006 $5.00 Off + Free Attache' 085-921-407
May 1 2006 $5.00 Off + Free Attache' 410-666-766 
July 1 2006 $5.00 Off + Duffel Bag 974-292-974


All are working

Placed my order today after lurking here for ages...
Also ordered a few other lights today. Will post what they are later when they show up in the mail

Rob


----------



## Yooper (Jan 10, 2006)

HF has updated the description on their web site; it now says 30 million candle power instead of 10. I think the also changed the part number, to 93175-1VGA. It's still backordered as far as I can tell. I'm loving mine - I think a saw a response from Alpha Centauri last night....


----------



## Greens_Rules (Jan 13, 2006)

Greens_Rules said:


> Placed my order today after lurking here for ages...
> Also ordered a few other lights today. Will post what they are later when they show up in the mail
> 
> Rob



Called HF today, Well they are on backorder for sure, Late Feb. is when mine was to be shipped out.
Well canceled my order and will do one of the Group Buys of the lights here.


----------



## rudbwoy69camaro (Feb 12, 2006)

GeoScouter said:


> Does Costco sill carry the 15M Thor or was it just a Christmas item? I don't have a Costco membership so would have to bug a friend to get me one.
> 
> 
> Steve



I was at the one off Senter Rd. in San Jose today. They had a whole pallet.


----------



## rudbwoy69camaro (Feb 12, 2006)

What was the item number for this HID light. I'd like to take a chance and call their location in Twin Falls Idaho... maybe, they have it...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 12, 2006)

rudbwoy69camaro said:


> What was the item number for this HID light. I'd like to take a chance and call their location in Twin Falls Idaho... maybe, they have it...



Internet only....


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 12, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Internet only....



Hmm, that explains it. I'll stop looking around the store now...


----------



## Bogie (Feb 16, 2006)

I believe there back in stock as the one I ordered in early Jan showed up yesterday


----------



## electromage (Apr 7, 2006)

I've just ordered one of these. It will be my first HID light, most definitely not my last though. I've got two 15MCP thors, it would be fun to mod one, being slightly smaller and more of a floodlight since the HID/H4 conversion bulbs sit in the "low beam" position.


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 10, 2006)

I am having some trouble finding the information I need. Can someone please tell me the history/lineage of the Costco HID and the new Harbor Freight one, and how they compare? Thanks.


----------



## mtbkndad (Apr 10, 2006)

sygyzy said:


> I am having some trouble finding the information I need. Can someone please tell me the history/lineage of the Costco HID and the new Harbor Freight one, and how they compare? Thanks.




Costco made a one time large purchase of HID's from the manufacturer.
It was a cool looking gray.
Then Costco suddenly stopped selling them. A few months later HarborFreight started selling the same light with a new name and color. The new color is "HarborFreight Orange"  .

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 10, 2006)

mtbkndad said:


> Costco made a one time large purchase of HID's from the manufacturer.
> It was a cool looking gray.
> Then Costco suddenly stopped selling them. A few months later HarborFreight started selling the same light with a new name and color. The new color is "HarborFreight Orange"  .
> 
> ...



Can you give me some more information so I know what I am reading about. For example, how many watts was the Costco one? Which, if any, HID light do they sell now? How does the old Costco one compare to the Habor Freight one? Thanks.


----------



## mtbkndad (Apr 10, 2006)

The old Costco HID and the HarborFreight are the same light just made in different colors. Think in terms of whatever type of car you drive and then compare your car with an identical model that is painted a different color.
The Costco HID, HarborFreight HID, and 3152/Amondotech Illuminator are all 35 watt HID's.
The Costco/HarborFreight's are 6000K and the Amondotech is 4200K.
The Costco/HarborFreight's are larger heavier and have bigger reflectors then the Amondotech HID/3152.

For a very fair comparison of Two Costco HID's, the Amondotech Illuminator 35 Watt HID Searchlight, and a 15 MCP Thor Magnum see my 3152 announcement thread and read the whole thread from beginning to end. It will be very enlightening. There are also lots of comparison photos.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Apr 10, 2006)

:huh:


----------



## Radio (Apr 29, 2006)

Saw one of these at the New England get together last night and ordered one first thing this morning, what a monster, Only thing close was the SuperNova. Can't wait for my first HID!!!

:buddies:


----------



## electromage (May 2, 2006)

I've had my big shiny orange light for a couple weeks now. The hinge does look like it could be stronger, but it doesn't look like it wants to fall off. Another thing I noticed is that the warm-up time doesn't seem bad at all, this is my first HID, so I'm just comparing it to my various halogens, xenons, and LEDs. If you're going to use the light, you can pretty much fire it up and start using it, most of the people I've shown it to don't even notice the warm up. The ignitor arc is quite bright, so you could even use it as a force option, as long as you can convince your assailant to stare at the bulb while you switch it on.

I had a thought on a battery upgrade for those who want to spend the money and make this thing a little bit lighter... I found this pack http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2491 and figured that you could fit three of them in the space of a 7Ah SLA, and connect them in parallel. This would give you a capacity of 10.5Ah, weigh less, and have a standard discharge capacity of 12.6A, enough to power a 130W thor as well. 

I've even considered making a fully custom pack inside of an empty SLA battery case, and utilizing the standard F terminals. I don't know if it would work with an SLA charger, and would require occasional equalizing charge, but could probably be put together for ~$150. I don't know how to go about this, I've neved purchased in bulk from manufacturers or distributers. Maybe some modders can give me some feedback on how difficult this would be. It might not be worth it for this particular light, since it's so big, but if it could fit in a 7AH SLA case, it could be used in the Thor and the coming 3152 spotlight.


----------



## Archangel (May 2, 2006)

(smirk) Always happy to help someone else spend money.


Radio said:


> Saw one of these at the New England get together last night and ordered one first thing this morning, what a monster, Only thing close was the SuperNova. Can't wait for my first HID!!!


----------



## Radio (May 2, 2006)

Yup, all your fault 


:buddies:


----------

